# japsalons latest bumper and bonnet



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)




----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Need some more pics of that bonnet! :thumbsup:

Not sure about the bumper though. Always feel that you can sometimes see too much of the dirt parts behind the bumper IYSWIM.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

here we go Japsalons J-tune bonnet


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

rear view


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

These are available for the 33 GTR and the 32 GTR/S exclusive from Japsalon 

cheers Gaz


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Stunning work Gary!


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Yeah going to gold mesh the side vents like I have in the sideskirts ...

hope it works then ... 

cheers Gaz


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Tis VERY nice indeed. :smokin:

I take it's FRP? Got a price for it?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

My bonnets are all £500 bud 

Gaz


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good one. If and when i get a 32/33, i'll give you a shout.

:smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I take back what i said on the phone Gaz, Quite like it... 

Stick with the other one for now though 

Dave, got some nice cars to show you when you are on MSN next.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

does look cool gaz, will mine have the full vents behind the raised bits like the nismo one?? Does look good with 3 though, better than i thought! NB!! NEver doubt the dark one!


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> I take back what i said on the phone Gaz, Quite like it...
> 
> Stick with the other one for now though
> 
> ...


Nice one Rob. :smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

what a beautiful combination. 

bonnet looks hard-as-nails and the bumper keeps up with the aggresive appearance.

Very nice!


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Ta guys ... im lovin this car to bits again ...specialy after geting in mapped next week my a the "Dark one" be at tthe pod tomorrow for a while ...c y,all there ..

drb5 no probs matey 

Gazza


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gary, is there a Japsalon pricelist?, as i can't see anything on the site

cheers

mook


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

same bodykit as I have

how much for that bonnet? me likes alot and want one!!!

you can mail me info
[email protected]


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Price for the bumper please Gaz?

You still doing the FRP doors mate?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi Guys ..All my bumpers are £350 
the bonnets are £500


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

FRP doors available to you at £500 ..6kgs, 

cheers Gaz


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

the new websites under construction as we speak guys ...

there will be prices on application though or just pm me ..

cheers Gaz


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry for asking but is this supose to be the Z-tune bonnet?

If so isn it supose to be 4 air dusk insted of 3?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

No its my own 3 vented design based on the nismo bonnets ...

the reason 

they let in too much rain in the UK and they dont make a 32GTR/s bonnet so I did for myself and now for you ...

cheers Gaz


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Im gonna buy myself a bonnet like this one


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

:clap:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> FRP doors available to you at £500 ..6kgs,
> 
> cheers Gaz



what is FPR?


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Are these £500 painted or ready to paint?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

ready to paint Chaz m8...includes central eye catch but would recommend the flush fitting security bonet pins always 

FRP is Fiber reinforced plastic DOHC ...typo fpr !!

cheers Gaz


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> ready to paint Chaz m8...includes central eye catch but would recommend the flush fitting security bonet pins always
> 
> FRP is Fiber reinforced plastic DOHC ...typo fpr !!
> 
> cheers Gaz



I have never heard of Fiber reinforced plastic 

is it something like carbon fiber or what?


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Can you arrange painting, if so how much for gun metal grey.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Yes have paint shop so looking at about £140 to paint bonnet Chaz will need the car in for a couple of days so we can get the match right 

cheers Gaz


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Do you make doors for the R34 ?
Are the doors on R34 GTS and GTR identical ?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi LMFR ..I dont know if they are or not ...will do some investigation and let you know 

cheers Gaz


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I think they are Gaz!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Already commented dude on SOC but still looin good :squintdan


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gaz, are the bonnet's lighter/heavier than the standard R32's?


----------

